# xp - nur noch hintergrundbild zu sehen



## adema (11. November 2004)

hi leute. ich hab ein problem...
ich hab meinen pc heut gestartet und auf einma seh ich nur das hintergrundbild...
alle symbole und die taskleiste sind futsch...ich kann zwar programme starten..aber nur über den windows task manager und das is ja nich grad das wahre....
kan nmir jmd helfen 


mfg steffi


----------



## digiTAL (11. November 2004)

hallo,

hast du mal versucht nen virencheck durchzuführen, sofern du da rankommst?
hattest du in letzter zeit etwas neu installiert?

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Erpel (11. November 2004)

Schonmal versucht den explorer(explorer.exe) über den Taskmanager zu starten, die beschriebenen Symptome hören sich für mich stark so an als würde der nicht laufen.
Ansonsten: Virencheck, so wie digi gesagt hat, eventuell auch trojaner/spyware.


----------



## adema (11. November 2004)

danke leute. aber ich hab das prob lösen können...musste nur einen bestimmten prozess beenden


----------

